# Best b13 suspension setup....



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

its now 2004 and the info i pulled up from searchs seemed to be a lil bit old

question. could you guys post your suspension setups and how they ride and maybe even the price you paid and the going rates now?

i was just kinda wondering casue i hear talk about tein and someother stuff comming out, but whats everyone got now? whats worth the extra bucks?

ie. -i have what appear to be a S/T spring and shock set(pulled off a werched sentra @ the parts yard) $60
-nx2000 front and rear sway bars $30~~ parts yards
front stb-$30 nopi online


what i was looking @ was kyb agx front n rear with eibach pro/sport line
and going with a s/t rear sway and some kinda rear stb?

sounds good to me...but someone is a pro and knows more


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

it seems like right now everyone likes the AGX Ground Control setup.Id tell you to just wait if you got money or wait to save cause Tein is coming to the rescue


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah...maybe i will wait. maybe i will.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> its now 2004 and the info i pulled up from searchs seemed to be a lil bit old
> 
> question. could you guys post your suspension setups and how they ride and maybe even the price you paid and the going rates now?
> 
> ...


Whats your budjet? You want the best like your post suggests or something cheap that still works?

Mike


----------

